
The ultimate postgres vs. mysql blog post - adamnemecek
https://di.nmfay.com/postgres-vs-mysql
======
warriormonk5
The author is incorrect about JSON in mysql. You can in fact index individual
columns in your JSON. They end up being generated columns that you then index.
Not as slick or mature as postgres, but it does exist.

Edit: audited the rest of the post. Author is otherwise correct. Occasionally
ignores some (admittedly ugly) workarounds for some issues. All in all, great
post.

